# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VBF Flair

## Siddharth Rout

*What exactly is a Flair?*

Flair is a piece of html code that you can place on any website to display relevant forum profile. A flair also updates automatically (every 24 hrs) to display your current standing. HERE is one example on how it looks on your webpage



At the moment, AFAIK, vb-bulletin doesn't have such an add-in which can create that dynamic html code which you can place in your website or blog so I thought why not create a small app that creates an image which I can flaunt in my website/blog?

So here is the first version. Once a week you can run this app and then export it to an image which you can then place it in your website/blog


*Screenshot (In Action)*



Please feel free to modify the code and create more robust version(s) if you want to. For example, the next version might let the user move around avatar, title, post counts etc?  :Wink:  And if you do then do post it in this thread  :Smilie:

----------


## akhileshbc

Cool.  :Thumb: 

BTW, it took a while for me when I try to login. Probably it might be because the server might be busy. Also, we need to periodically regenerate it, isn't it? So, how about a facility of saving the username and password that the user enters for the first time? 

 :wave:

----------


## Edgemeal

Interesting!  :Thumb:

----------


## Siddharth Rout

@Akhi: Yes it can be done. See Edgemeal's Reputations Saver 2 (link in his signature) where he demostrates on how to save the the username and password.

Like I said, feel free to amend the code and post the updated version.  :Smilie:  I am done and dusted with with App for the time being (very busy LOL)

----------

